# Problème tactile sur Ipad air 2



## wise_one (10 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous ,

Je recontre depuis peu de gros soucis sur le tactile sur mon Ipad air 2 . Il est neuf et n'a subi aucune chute ou choc . C'est surtout flagrant au niveau du clavier . Beaucoup de doubles lettres ou un clavier qui s'emballe . Ai tenté la restauration usine . Sans résultat ! 

Ai pensé à une appli qui pourrait faire bugger la  tablette car il m'a semblé qu'en initialisation usine ...en entrant les données de compte au tout début ...le clavier se comportait normalement 

Rdv pris au store quoi qu'´il en soit .


----------

